# Happy Valentine's Day MDC: Gift of "There Will Be Time"



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

My first two children were born 18 months apart and I was overwhelmed when they were babies. I wondered then if I would ever have my life back, if I would ever fulfill the other dreams that I had for my life.

Out of that inner struggle, I wrote this poem in 1978 when my first two were 3 years old and 18 months old, respectively. I want to share it with you with love on this Valentine's Day of 2012.


----------



## moonradiance (Apr 16, 2007)

I love this poem so much...


----------



## mamazakka (Jun 10, 2008)

Beautiful. Really.


----------



## KTinSeattle (Jan 11, 2012)

That's so beautiful and thoughtful, it brought tears to my eyes. The fact that I'm currently pregnant might explain the exaggerated emotions, but it's a lovely poem. I have similar fears and dreams.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you so. I really needed to read this today.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed this- thanks!


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

This is so heartfelt. I can practically feel it myself


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you for this gift! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! As a mom in my twenties I can tell you this really speaks to me - sometimes I wonder when I will get to do all the things I had thought I'd be doing now, in what for many are the "me first" years, before settling down. There will be time to paint, to travel, to sit in cafes writing and to do yoga at sunrise. For now, I'm working on finding little bits of time to do small things that nourish my soul - and to be fully present to enjoy these sweet early years of my son's life. It's like high school, really - everyone tells you it's just four years, that there is so much more to life after, that it is just a tiny window of time before the world really opens up in all its possibilities...but while you are in it, the stresses and drama and pressures can be so overwhelming! It is helpful to be reminded of the peace in taking a long view.


----------



## Imprint (Feb 2, 2011)

With my beautiful six month olds, there is so little time for anything else, that as dearly as I love being with them, and as much as I look forward to future siblings for them, the reassurance of reading this now, when there clearly has been time for all the mothering AND other dreams, is deeply reassuring. It made me weep (for a moment). Thank you!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing this


----------

